# sent p45 to the revenue



## Owen7 (2 Sep 2010)

4 weeks ago.  do they send me a new tax credit cert or would that be if i start a new job?

i'm not sure if i should be getting anything back off them to be honest.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (2 Sep 2010)

did you send a covering letter or anything? If you just sent a p45 on its own with no explanation they may just file it. Try ringing them and see.
A new tax credit cert cannot issue until you have a new job as it is a statement of what credits are being allocated to a particular employment.
Sybil


----------



## Owen7 (2 Sep 2010)

many thanks for your reply. no i didnt send a covering letter as my boss was going to send it but i did brought it down for him to the post office.

i think you've answered my question, i wasn't sure whether an acknowledgment would come to me, but if none is due then i am ok with that.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (2 Sep 2010)

Did you send in the section of p45 that is supposed to be given to you or just the bit that goes to Revenue? I think it's the top sheet goes to Revenue to be filed on system. Nothing is done with regard to checking if correct tax was deducted on the basis of the top part.
I assume you got the other 3 parts? If so then check on an online calculator (this one is referred to in another post:  http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss) whether any tax is due to be refunded and if so contact Revenue by phone or on their website.
Sybil


----------



## Owen7 (2 Sep 2010)

yeah i sent them the first sheet and i have pages 2, 3 and 4 in my possession, one of which is for my next employer, whenever that is.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (2 Sep 2010)

Good, post the numbers here if you like and we'll tell you if you're due anything back.


----------



## Owen7 (2 Sep 2010)

thanks but my boss said i wasn't paying tax.  prsi etc all paid and the total tax deducted is "nil".

i should do a tax course, double dutch to me it is


----------



## allthedoyles (2 Sep 2010)

You may as well send a copy of your P45 to this address as well , as you were't paying tax , but you do say that you paid some PRSI , .

So if your earnings are below a certain amount , and you have A1 contributions , you may qualify for some refund .

If you have medical card - send them a copy of this too 

Department of Social and Family Affairs
PRSI Refunds,
Oisín House,
Pearse St.,
Dublin 2


----------



## Owen7 (3 Sep 2010)

thanks allthedoyles.

yes they were a1 contributions.  my earnings were 350 a week  i am on job seekers allowance at the moment.  would a prsi refund affect my stamps if i was unemployed in 2012 though?


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Sep 2010)

Nope - refund would not affect youre stamps , as it is not the amount you  paid in PRSI , rather the amount of contributions , that decide whether or not you qualify for ' stamps '


----------



## Owen7 (3 Sep 2010)

i see.  ill send off a copy to them at the address you gave.  i had submitted the p45 to my local office to re-activate my jsa but got the pages back a few weeks ago.

thanks very much again.


----------

